# Anyone used polyurethane wheel spacers? Only $25, or would you steer clear?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going to be buying some 2" wheels spacers for all four corners of my RZR. My dad also needs some for his Kawasaki Prairie 650. I was looking for some for him, and came across these. What are everyones thoughts on these? Do you think they would hold up as good as the metal or aluminum ones? They are only 1/3 of the price.





http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...XPyekZ&usg=AFQjCNFc5UjiQtFsBrDrN2edGNA9BH1Nhw


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I vote no


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Way I look at it is this. Tire comes off it is a very bad day that could be deadly. Don't skimp on things that could be potential safety issues. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just remember you get what you pay for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know anyone who uses that type of spacer. If I were buying spacers, I'd get the solid aluminum ones. There must be a reason these are so much cheaper than the aluminum ones. I'm gonna vote no also.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds like a horrible idea


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They break. - Bud ran a set for a while to get by with a set of 4 SRA wheels(spaced the rears out to match the fronts) on a 400 kodiak. He even re-checked them every couple rides and still had one crack & come apart out on the trail after a couple months.


----------



## ricktherocket (May 23, 2011)

I've ran some of these for a couple years now with zero trouble.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My vote is no, I wouldn't trust plastic holding my tires on.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

The plastic doesn't hold the wheel on. They use an extension on the wheel stud and then the plastic slides on as a spacer to eliminate flex and movement. 

I would be comfortable with this type of spacer. I didn't read the description but those are likely HDPE or similar, which is an extremely good grade of plastic. And like I stated the plastic isn't really load bearing either. As long as the wheel stud extensions are torqued properly there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't like stud spacers either I've seen lots of 4wheelers big and little snap them off..just my. 02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The set that broke on the kodiak after just a couple months where exactly as described above; metal MxF extension studs with the poly/plastic ring around them to supposedly support them. - Ring cracked & 3 studs snapped off, all were tight as they should be.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well the way I see it, some have no trouble with them... and some do. The fact that some do... is enough to steer me away. Besides, spacers are never a great idea.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been running 2.5in on the rear for over 2yrs no problems ,but i wish they were aluimum, i check them for cracks before every ride


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I still dont like the idea of stud extensions....even if they are supported by the ring. They would "probably" never give any issue on a rig with smaller/less aggressive tires that was primarily trail ridden, but I wouldn't even consider them on anything big. Just my opinion....i just look at it as... $25= cheap way to gain width, = possible shearing studs off which could result in even more expensive repairs (more than good spacers could have been purchased for to begin with, OR even worst...= injury to yourself if traveling on a slope or high rate of speed. Take it as you want, I'm not trying to sound mean about it, but theres just some things that should never be done the cheap way.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

And I agree...to an extent. To me, it definitely isn't always "more expensive = better quality". Look at leveling kits for trucks that I was talking about. I ran a different couple of ones ranging from $50 to $200, and they always do the same thing. There isn't any difference between a metal spacer (referring to leveling kits on trucks) and a polyurethane one. I've had both, the expensive one and the $50 one. Never had an issue. Hell, people are making spring spacer lifts for their four wheelers out of PVC and hockey pucks. Is it safe? Who knows, but does it equal some of the same stuff that is selling for a couple of hundred dollars? A lot of times, yes and you don't hear about many having issues out of them. I just threw this out there to see what people thought. Already, there are a few that have had them for years with no issues, but others have had issues. Either way, I'm going to get the aluminum ones for my dads quad since I found them on ebay for $50. I'm going to do the same for the RZR, but cheapest I could find in the 4/156 bolt pattern is $70. That is why I was asking. If there wasn't many issues, and several people were running them, then I'd be looking at $50 vs. close to the $150 I will be for all four wheels on mine. Thats whats great about forums. Thanks for all of the help. I'm still curious on how well they hold up, but I don't want to be a test subject. There don't seem to be to many people with them. Keep us updated rmax.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I definitely agree with you as far as not everything is better just cuz it costs more.... I'm running RevTek 3" polyurethane spacers on top of my 8" coilsprings on the front of my dodge 2500. Cheaper for that than 11" coils and does the same job. I've also made spring spacers for many atv's out of pvc and had no issues. ..... But the thing about that is that those parts are under a non-varying pressure from the top of the spring, slightly different concept with the extension of wheel studs. On the other hand I won't argue the difference between buying HL aluminum wheelspacers, or buying aluminum spacers off ebay....they are built the same way but very different in cost lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya filthy. I just bought my dad's in ebay a little while ago (aluminum). Ill wait a little while for the RZR probably. Needs a roof, and wheels first.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Get with easttexasmudder on here, he had a brand new polaris roof for sale real cheap here not too long ago.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine may explode on the next ride,but for now i have had no problems ,i really do not know how much use they have on them ,because i took them off a honda foreman ,that we bought to part out about 4 yrs ago, they are 2.5in each side on the rear ,i have run 29.5 wide laws for about a yr then went to the skinny laws, an have run them ever since, reason for the switch was it was hard to load on my trailer ,an slung mud every where


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

I am of the mindset the plastic/poly spacers may be just fine if the studs were of good quality. You can run titianium spacers with crap studs and have issues!! I also guess it all depends on the riding as well , side loading the tires has to be worse than just straight runs like drags or mud.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Get with easttexasmudder on here, he had a brand new polaris roof for sale real cheap here not too long ago.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"



I pm'd him. Thanks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob. I'll shoot him a txt and tell him to check his pm's... He doesnt get on here as much as he used to.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

